# Sticky  A WARNING about heating pads



## mom2bijou

So many of you already know the story of what happened to Benny last month. But I wanted to warn all of our SM members who haven't been able to read about Benny of the dangers behind the use of heating pads. 

Right before Memorial Day I had brought Ben to have a dental. B&E were going to a very respected vet and we absolutely LOVED the practice. So Ben goes in for his dental and while I take excellent care of their teeth he still needed 13 teeth extracted. He came home and 2 days later I notice he is crying in pain when I pick him up and notice what seems to be a bruise on the back right side of his body. I figure he had a reaction to an injection. Within a few days the "bruise" seems to spread along the right side of his body. I bring him back to his vet to look over the “bruises” and he tells me that Benny must have been burned w/the heating pad they used after his dental. They used an electric heating pad to keep him warm after coming out of anesthesia. At this point I was told to wait and see what the burns do and to come back after a few days for a re-check. Over the next few days the burns continued to spread along the entire right side of his body so badly that I brought him back to his vet earlier than his re-check appointment. I was then told Benny would need debridement surgery to have the burned skin removed. 

A few days later Benny went in for surgery at a specialty hospital. The skin was removed from his body and he was heavily stitched. The stitches were removed around 10 days later but he may never grow hair back in the areas that were burned and he has a large scar that runs along the right side of his body.

Benny is doing much better but he still shows a lot of agitation. He has a long road ahead of him. We have since switched vets after this experience.

I wanted to warn everyone that when you bring your little ones in for surgery make sure they do not use electric heating pads! Benny obviously was left unattended for a long amount of time w/that pad on him. Had he been checked then maybe the tech/vet would have noticed that the pad was burning him but the bottom line was he suffered 3rd degree burns. I was told by several other vets that this is the very reason vets have discontinued the use of electric heating pads. There are safer methods out there. PLEASE do not risk it! Make sure your vet doesn’t use these in their offices. I never want to see another dog or family go through this. 

Below are pictures of how the burns progressed….

When the first burns were first discovered:




















A few days later...this shows how the burns changed. This was taken right before debridement surgery....










After the burns were removed....










And our Benny boy now. His groomer did a great job of trying to clean him up for me last week and give him a cut that would fade into the shaved part of his body...









This post isn't here to bash our former vet but rather to give a warning of what could happen if your vet uses electric heating pads. Thank you for all the support throughout our ordeal. I pray none of you ever have to see your little one go through what we had to see Benny go through. It was just awful. My groomer even said to me that she could see the pain in Benny's eyes. That she could tell he had been through something terrible. Slowly his spark is coming back, but we are reminded everyday of Benny's ordeal when we look at him. He is changed. Period. We just hope in time he will be back to being the Benny he used to be and this will all be totally behind us.


----------



## shellbeme

Oh that poor pior baby  how utterly horrible. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## chrisnjenn

I'm sorry Benny had to go through that. Thank you for sharing his story. I'm sure Benny will be back to his old ways again.


----------



## cascosmom

I started crying seeing Benny and imaging the pain he must have gone through. I will pray that he fully recovers and returns to being the Benny he used to be. Please give him lots of kisses and let him know he is loved by many. Thank you for sharing this you may have just saved another dog from suffering.


----------



## pippersmom

Oh my goodness, poor sweet little Benny. I pray for a full recovery.


----------



## TLR

Benny looks like he is making a great recovery...thanks for the update.


----------



## ladodd

I'm so sorry that your precious Benny had to go through that ordeal. I hope he returns to his happy self soon. Give him lots more hugs and kisses.


----------



## silverhaven

Oh Tammy! Poor little Ben. I am so sorry. Thank you for the warning, hopefully this will save any dogs that could have to go through this ordeal. You must be so upset over this, not that you didn't have more than enough on your plate right now. :grouphug:


----------



## Mom2James

Poor Benny. This was a difficult post to view - I can only imagine how horrific it must have been for you and Benny to deal with. So sorry that you had to go through this. Thanks for sharing - I don't know that I would ever have thought to ask about how monitoring takes place after a procedure but now I will. Hoping for continued recovery for Benny, that he returns to being as happy as he used to and that you will be able to put this behind you quickly.


----------



## lynda

Tammy, I am so glad that the worst part is now behind Ben and he will continue to heal and get better. I still get an upset stomach and the chills when I think of what this poor little boy has gone through. Hugs to all of you.:grouphug::grouphug:
Lynda


----------



## michellerobison

Benny sure looks better now. He's gone through so much....♥


----------



## MoonDog

Tammy, my heart still hurts over what happened to sweet Benny. I can't imagine how hard this has been on you. Thank you so much for posting this and although the pictures are hard to look at, they have certainly made us aware of the dangers. 

I will continue praying for Benny. I have a really strong feeling that his spark will return and he'll be just as he was before. Please give him a gentle hug from me. :wub:


----------



## tobysmom

my heart is aching reading that. thanks for posting. Dear Benny, feel better soon. ((


----------



## mom2bijou

I know the pictures are hard for everyone to look at. I always prided myself in being such a good malt mom. Being smart about food and health care choices for B&E, bringing them to good vets, etc....YET this STILL happened. It's certainly a lesson to us all. We can never be too cautious or over protective of our little ones. Never be afraid to ask! I also had no clue about the dangers of heating pads prior to this happening. So the more people that are aware the better off our babies will be.


----------



## lydiatug

Oh how horrifying! I am so sorry you and your baby had to go through this. Although difficult to see, thank you for sharing, it would never have occured to me to even ask that question.


----------



## wkomorow

I am so sorry, this is horrible. Vet offices should not be using heating pads, period. In human hospitals, they use warmed blankets because of the burn potentials of heating pads.


----------



## Summergirl73

Completely heart breaking. Lifting up a prayer!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Tammy -- thanks for posting again. If you don't mind, I'm going to sticky this post. 

I've been in dogs (breeding, showing, etc.) for more than 30 years and yet, I still have never seen anything like this. It was a real eye opener for me.

When Tilly had her mole removed a couple of weeks ago, even though only a local was used, I asked about heating pads. Because of what happened to sweet little Benny, I now know to check on this whenever I'm leaving any of my fluffs for a procedure.

Tammy -- how is your little boy doing? Hope he's healing well (the picture after the stitches are out looks great). How's he doing emotionally?


----------



## edelweiss

It is amazing how smart we all are and how little we know really. Thank you Tammy for helping educate all of us---we learn at little Benny's expense. 
I also learned to put a seat belt on my babies because someone on here lost a little girl in an accident after a spay. Hard lessons.
Kisses to sweet Benny, big hug for you and a wink at your little girl. Won't be long now!


----------



## lmillette

Benny has continued to stay in my prayers. My heart still breaks for him and what he has endured. Thank you for posting this awareness for everyone Tammy. His skin looks like it is healing nicely since the stitches have come out. I am still praying for a full recovery for sweet Benny - medically and emotionally. Please give him kisses for me.


----------



## mom2bijou

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy -- thanks for posting again. If you don't mind, I'm going to sticky this post.
> 
> I've been in dogs (breeding, showing, etc.) for more than 30 years and yet, I still have never seen anything like this. It was a real eye opener for me.
> 
> When Tilly had her mole removed a couple of weeks ago, even though only a local was used, I asked about heating pads. Because of what happened to sweet little Benny, I now know to check on this whenever I'm leaving any of my fluffs for a procedure.
> 
> Tammy -- how is your little boy doing? Hope he's healing well (the picture after the stitches are out looks great). How's he doing emotionally?


 YES! Please sticky it Lynn! Thank you! I want everyone to know about this risk. 

He's doing so so Lynn. Starting to come around again but he's still not 100% Benny. Keep in mind all the changes...the new house and renovations too, but the burns certainly are what really changed him. He can be withdrawn and reactive at times, but I'm also giving him to time to adjust to when the house is done to see if he settles down after that. I will contact a behaviorist if I don't see any improvement. Skin wise he's healing nicely but he does have some completely bald spots. No hair growing back at all yet in some areas. I am hopeful that over time you won't be able to notice. 

And I'm really glad you asked your vet about heating pads. I want our story to help others! :wub:



edelweiss said:


> It is amazing how smart we all are and how little we know really. Thank you Tammy for helping educate all of us---we learn at little Benny's expense.
> I also learned to put a seat belt on my babies because someone on here lost a little girl in an accident after a spay. Hard lessons.
> Kisses to sweet Benny, big hug for you and a wink at your little girl. Won't be long now!


 Yup! This is why we must all share our experiences...good and bad. As a community we have to make each other aware. 

And can you believe....ONLY 5 more weeks till baby gir'sl arrival
! :w00t:


lmillette said:


> Benny has continued to stay in my prayers. My heart still breaks for him and what he has endured. Thank you for posting this awareness for everyone Tammy. His skin looks like it is healing nicely since the stitches have come out. I am still praying for a full recovery for sweet Benny - medically and emotionally. Please give him kisses for me.


 Thank you! Yes he's healing nicely....I just hope he doesn't have to have bald spots forever. Regardless....he will always be adorable and loved. :wub:


----------



## maltese#1fan

Oh your poor baby. I'm so sorry he had to go through all that.


----------



## educ8m

Tammy, it brings tears to my eyes to see the suffering sweet Benny endured. But I am so grateful to you for sharing your story. I would never have guessed that heating pads were used after anesthesia. Ella has a check up on Wednesday, and I am going to ask my vet if she uses heating pads in her practice. We try our best to be advocates for our precious "babies", so it's scary to think that we don't even know all the questions to ask!

I'm praying that Benny will continue to heal both physically and emotionally from his burns. With your love, I have faith that Benny will overcome this tragedy.


----------



## hoaloha

mom2bijou said:


> I know the pictures are hard for everyone to look at. I always prided myself in being such a good malt mom. Being smart about food and health care choices for B&E, bringing them to good vets, etc....YET this STILL happened. It's certainly a lesson to us all. We can never be too cautious or over protective of our little ones. Never be afraid to ask! I also had no clue about the dangers of heating pads prior to this happening. So the more people that are aware the better off our babies will be.


Tammy, you ARE absolutely a wonderful malt mama. I'm so sad that you and Benny are going through this- it must break your heart to see him go through the pain and anxiety of it all. But, if anyone has a chance at a full recovery (both physically and emotionally), it is Benny. With your love and care, I hope and pray for complete healing in all ways possible. 

The real danger of second-degree burns is that they can progress to third-degree/full-thickness burns during the healing process (as seen in Benny's pics). To the under-trained eye, it might not look so bad initially- but these types of burns need to have cautiously aggressive monitoring. This is not to bash your vet or anyone-- just a reminder that if something looks "off," ask the questions! Tammy, you did the right thing by taking Benny in sooner than his appointment.

I know that beyond the physical healing, you are most concerned with his emotional well-being. Keep nurturing him as you are and as his pain and discomfort resolves, the happy Benny will return. I hope you will update us with his progress. We are thinking of you, Benny and Emma! :hugging:


----------



## ckanen2n

Benny looks wonderful - you have taken good care of him! Giovanni was recently neutered and I made certain no electric heating pads would be used. Here's to a complete recovery for sweet Benny!


----------



## LuvMyBoys

Tammy thank you so much for sharing Benny's painful and your emotional experience. You have not only educated us, but educated all of our friends who aren't on this forum too. This is not something I would have thought of in a million year. You just don't know what you don't know.

Kisses and puppy snuggles to Benny, feel 100% soon little dude!


----------



## LinzFair

Thank you so much for sharing this ! I really feel for and will be thinking about Benny. I will be calling my vet to ask the question ASAP. Major eye opener !!


----------



## maggieh

Tammy, this breaks my heart all over again. Please tell sweet little Benny that his Awntie Maggie loves him very much and wishes she were there to snuggle him. Hugs to you, too and also Emma.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Tammy I am horrified to see beautiful Benny like that. I hope you sue the vet for negligence. They should have been checking that pad and watching him. Oh poor little Benny. I will never forget this and will tell Benny's story to all my friends so this tragic incident doesn't happen again. I hope and pray as Benny!s body heals so will his spirits and he will be your old Benny. Rocky and I send lots of get well wishes. You must have been a wreck seeing him like that! I am so sorry that happened to sweet Benny!


----------



## mom2bijou

hoaloha said:


> Tammy, you ARE absolutely a wonderful malt mama. I'm so sad that you and Benny are going through this- it must break your heart to see him go through the pain and anxiety of it all. But, if anyone has a chance at a full recovery (both physically and emotionally), it is Benny. With your love and care, I hope and pray for complete healing in all ways possible.
> 
> The real danger of second-degree burns is that they can progress to third-degree/full-thickness burns during the healing process (as seen in Benny's pics). To the under-trained eye, it might not look so bad initially- but these types of burns need to have cautiously aggressive monitoring. This is not to bash your vet or anyone-- just a reminder that if something looks "off," ask the questions! Tammy, you did the right thing by taking Benny in sooner than his appointment.
> 
> I know that beyond the physical healing, you are most concerned with his emotional well-being. Keep nurturing him as you are and as his pain and discomfort resolves, the happy Benny will return. I hope you will update us with his progress. We are thinking of you, Benny and Emma! :hugging:


 Thank you! And so true....the burns did not start out that way. They progressed over a week's time. This is also why the surgeon waited to do the surgery...she wanted the burns to finish changing and spreading. The day Ben came home from his dental there was absolutely no immediate indication that he was burned. The burns and Ben's agitation didn't begin until 2 days later. 



And thank you for all the good thoughts. Please do feel free to pass this along to all your friends who are not in our community. The more people that know the better off our babies will be.


----------



## romeo&juliet

:wubh my Benny :angry: i gotta give it to you i dont know who kept you calm and could of stayed so calm i think you would of hurt someone after seeing that i know i would of flipped but thank God hes ok lots and lots of hugs and loveeeee :wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom

Tammy, I'm SO sorry you and Benny went through this  Thank you for sharing your story, as I'm sure it will help other dogs. I hope and pray Benny will get over this traumatic experience.

Hugs,


----------



## yukki

OMG!!!!!!!!! That is absolutely HORRIBLE. It is totally unbelievable that something like this could even happen! I am so sorry. That poor little baby!!!! That is gut wrenching!!!! Please give Benny hugs and kisses from us. Hopefully the vet paid for all your surgery expenses!


----------



## babycake7

Thank you so much for sharing Benny's story. I can not even imagine how traumatizing this must have been for you and your sweet boy. I will continue to pray for his physical and emotional recovery. I just baffled that this happened while in the care of the vet and I do hope that the vet did what they should and paid and continues to pay for Benny's medical needs. Hugs to you both.


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy

That is just horrible! I'm know you don't want to bash the old vet but there is no excuse for that! That poor baby has suffered and will continue to suffer, as will you. I will pray for complete healing!


----------



## ZoeGirl's Mommy

I'm sorry for not saying this before, but thank you so much for sharing this so that the rest of us will be careful to forbid our vets from using the heating pads!


----------



## iheartbisou

ohmygoodness. Thank you so much for posting about this with the photos for a warning. I'm going to tell our Vet about this when we go in for our checkup in August. I'm so terribly sorry that poor Benny had to suffer through this. I can very well believe that it did change him. I hope that is not permanent. xxx


----------



## gidget'smom

I don't even have words to express my heartbreak for what Benny had to go through. God love him. Give him a {{gentle hug}} from Gidget and Lulu.


----------



## mommatee

Oh my word! I am just now seeing this post and sweet Benny's horrible burn! I am so sorry he had to go through this! Love and wet kisses from Awtie Tanya and Giwlfriend Chloe.


----------



## Isobel

I am so sorry about your beautiful boy and hope that he continues to improve. This may seem like a silly question but is there a safer way to keep small animals warm whilst they cannot do this for themselves?
I have used a plug in pad so many times for tiny pups or poorly rescues and they have been invaluable. I am now trying to think of a safer method though I was wondering whether to add a thermostat with a cut out.


----------



## CorkieYorkie

Oh, poor Benny!!  I would have been infuriated and said some regretful things to that vet... 

Thank you so much for posting this... we still have to take Ozzie in for his dental and I wouldn't have thought to ask about heating pads... Thank you again!!


----------



## Micheleandkhloe

Oh that poor baby! Thank you for posting this! I will be mindful!


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## SicilianRose

Tammy, I am so sorry that Benny had to endure this.  I think it is a wonderful thing that you are bringing about an awareness regarding how dangerous electric heating pads are. I will continue to keep Benny in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}

Miss Daisy has a dental this upcoming Thursday and I am going to have another in depth conversation with him about this. I do not want Daisy to have one in her pen and will be providing him with her blanket, like I have many times before when she had to be there for a period of time.


----------



## Chantilly Lace

OMG! Thanks for sharing. I am so sorry and for your poor baby! This Dr should pay be time!!!!!!!!! I am in shock just looking at this photos.


----------



## WeeGrace

Poor Benny thanks for sharing I hope he gets well soon he still looks beautifu or should o say handsome as he Is a fella.I'm sure he'll be running around soon getting up to his old tricks like many have said before me give him hugs and kisses from us. It's good to know these things even though it must have been hard for you to write so thankyou


----------



## Calisi

I'm a reader and I've spent a month or so reading older posts and I really want to thank you for sharing this information. I ask my vet and he does use the heating pads. He assured me that they are very low heat however I still requested them not be used. I surely hope Benny has fully recovered.

Thanks Again.


----------



## Snowbody

Calisi said:


> I'm a reader and I've spent a month or so reading older posts and I really want to thank you for sharing this information. I ask my vet and he does use the heating pads. He assured me that they are very low heat however I still requested them not be used. I surely hope Benny has fully recovered.
> 
> Thanks Again.


Trena - my vet uses heating pads that aren't electric and that warm water flows through. She told me they stopped using regular heating pads years ago because of safety issues. Maybe your vet is unaware of what can happen and if you show him the post they may consider getting the newer safer ones. When dogs are under anesthesia, as people, warming blankets are often needed.


----------



## Maglily

Before I sign for any procedure now I want to see that they've specified the type of heating pads they use....ie the water circulating ones, not the other kind.

if it's not on the typed ' release' (or whatever they call the paperwork) they can add it and initial.


----------



## elly

Snowbody said:


> Trena - my vet uses heating pads that aren't electric and that warm water flows through. She told me they stopped using regular heating pads years ago because of safety issues. Maybe your vet is unaware of what can happen and if you show him the post they may consider getting the newer safer ones. When dogs are under anesthesia, as people, warming blankets are often needed.


This is what my vet uses also.


----------



## Trisha

OH my goodness! I'm so very sorry for your sweet Benny! 

Thank you and to everyone else who shared the info about the other type heating pads! Good information for all of us!

Hope Benny is doing better each and every day!


----------



## mdbflorida

Oh my goodness, i didn't know this had happened so I am glad it surfaced again. The things you just never think about and assume the trained professionals would know better. I hope Benny recovered


----------



## mom2bijou

Thanks girls. Margaret told me this old thread recirculated. It's been 2 years and you would never know anything happened to Benny. His hair grew back in great. He does have slight sensitivity at the burn site, but nothing that causes him pain. Glad that nightmare is behind us.

PS...it's too bad my photos in the original post don't show up anymore. I'm sorry! I am not sure how they got deleted. Probably something to do w/my photobucket account. They really showed how severe the situation was.


----------



## Calisi

Snowbody said:


> Trena - my vet uses heating pads that aren't electric and that warm water flows through. She told me they stopped using regular heating pads years ago because of safety issues. Maybe your vet is unaware of what can happen and if you show him the post they may consider getting the newer safer ones. When dogs are under anesthesia, as people, warming blankets are often needed.


Thank You,
I was so shocked because I assumed my vet knew of this danger, guess that's why we shouldn't assume :blink:.
He's a good friend so I'll share this information with him.

Glad to know Benny recovered with minimal issues.


----------



## Bubble boy

lmillette said:


> Benny has continued to stay in my prayers. My heart still breaks for him and what he has endured. Thank you for posting this awareness for everyone Tammy. His skin looks like it is healing nicely since the stitches have come out. I am still praying for a full recovery for sweet Benny - medically and emotionally. Please give him kisses for me.


Thank you for sharing this . I’m so sorry that happen to him.


----------

